
Internet Ad Revenue Exceeds $21B in 2007 - matstc
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hccYd6ZuXTns2RWXUgh6br4n1UoQD8V1GGC00
======
matstc
The IAB report with a nice graphic:
[http://www.iab.net/about_the_iab/recent_press_releases/press...](http://www.iab.net/about_the_iab/recent_press_releases/press_release_archive/press_release/64544)

